# pic of my new coral



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

this is my seriatopora caliendrum. srry about the pic quality. it looks better in real life. 





thats all


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! That is beautiful! One of these days, I'll move up to salt!


----------



## ReefShark (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice Coral, I'm new to the salt water world I will be posting up pictures shortly!


----------

